# rabbit with eyes open!!!



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

hello had a litter of 4 rabbits
doe - english x dutch
dad - blue french lop

2 have their eyes closed and normal etc

born 2 days ago

2 others have their eyes open!!! never had any litters with this they are all clear blinking, nothing wrong with them all healthy. iv been cleaning them twice a day just to make sure they dont seal up or get sticky.

why are they open??


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

sounds a bit worrying, sometimes get it with nethies, but its usually the peanut babies with a double dose of the dwarf gene that are slightly funny shaped and dont survive more than a week if you leave them in the nest.
their heads are a bit alien shaped, are yours like that?


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

I never experienced this when i was breeding but heard of other breeders who had. They basically have no eyelids so are born with eyes open. 


I wouldn't think these would be peanuts as there's no dwarf gene involved looking at the breeds. Why would you put a Frenchie which is a massive breed to something as small (in comparison) as a Dutch/English cross? I'm surprised the Doe passed them without any problems.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`ve heard of standard rex litters being born with open eyes too, the breeder takes them out


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

no all normal. blinking eyes so has eye lids. all normal shape etc.

the french lop buck is only a fraction larger then the english x dutch.

i have 3 english x dutches. 1 bred with the same buck all babies fine.

other is in with a lionhead x who is smaller then the doe.

will keep you updated on how they get on.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

are you sure he`s a frenchie rather than a german?

not sure i`d label his babies as french, they should be the size of small dogs and your punters arnt going to be best pleased with a midget giant rabbit!


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> are you sure he`s a frenchie rather than a german?
> 
> not sure i`d label his babies as french, they should be the size of small dogs and your punters arnt going to be best pleased with a midget giant rabbit!


maybe im being really dumb? but
i thought
you got the english lop a good sized rabbit with really long ears
french lop med size rabbit short loped ears
giant french lop - giant version of the french lop

as bought 3 rabbits 2 bucks 1 doe 2 blue 1 black. pure breds as the parents are a good sized rabbit but no where near giant they both had loped ears definalty no x breeding.

havnt heard of any other type of lops. tbh iv not had time to do extensive research in specific breeds. please inform me if i am wrong!!!!!:blush:

????????


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

yep you are wrong, maybe have a look on the brc website?

the lop breeds are ( sort of going up in size )

minilop
mini cashmere lop,
dwarf lop,
cashmere lop,
german lop
meissner lop
english lop,
french lop.

there isnt a giant french lop, the french lop is a giant breed.
they are all different shapes and sizes, maybe if you post a piccy on here and pop him on the scales it might help sort out what you`ve got?


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> yep you are wrong, maybe have a look on the brc website?
> 
> the lop breeds are ( sort of going up in size )
> 
> ...




ahhh okay i feel pretty dumb now :lol2: prob a german lop then i guess. 
here is a picture of his sister 








should think they weight about 2- 2.7kg bit bigger then lionheads. a much shorter face too. and have a bit more fluffy fur then the englishx dutch rabbits.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

think you probarbly have dwarf lops then, they weigh 5 to 6 lb+ for pet ones, depending on how overfed they are........
( show ones weigh up to 5lb 4oz )

wrong shape for germans, they are bigger and much more cobby with massive shoulders and crowns.

and a french lop would be massive ( should be anyhows )

she`s a lovely deep blue colour tho


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> think you probarbly have dwarf lops then, they weigh 5 to 6 lb+ for pet ones, depending on how overfed they are........
> ( show ones weigh up to 5lb 4oz )
> 
> wrong shape for germans, they are bigger and much more cobby with massive shoulders and crowns.
> ...


a dawaf lop???? big for a dawaf breed? as i have some Netherlands that are half the size! 
okay thanks =)

yes nice rabbit. her brother has bred with a doe and got 1 lovely blue with minimal white. also 2 blue and ginger harlequin's :flrt:

thanks:2thumb:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

giant snail said:


> ahhh okay i feel pretty dumb now :lol2: prob a german lop then i guess.
> here is a picture of his sister
> image
> should think they weight about 2- 2.7kg bit bigger then lionheads. a much shorter face too. and have a bit more fluffy fur then the englishx dutch rabbits.



That looks more like a Mini Lop (a little bigger than a Lionhead) but not as big as a Dutch :2thumb:. Definately not a German Lop, if you'd seen the size of the one i had you'd of though he was a Frenchie (he was bigger than some Frenchies). I picked him up at a show & the only spare pens were where the Frenchies were, he was bigger than one of the Frenchie adults next to him :gasp:.

This is an English Lop



















Not the best pic, but this is a German Lop


----------



## ditzychick (Aug 21, 2009)

giant snail said:


> a dawaf lop???? big for a dawaf breed? as i have some Netherlands that are half the size!
> okay thanks =)
> 
> yes nice rabbit. her brother has bred with a doe and got 1 lovely blue with minimal white. also 2 blue and ginger harlequin's :flrt:
> ...


 
they are dwarf compared to cornygirls buns :2thumb:



corny girl said:


> That looks more like a Mini Lop (a little bigger than a Lionhead) but not as big as a Dutch :2thumb:. Definately not a German Lop, if you'd seen the size of the one i had you'd of though he was a Frenchie (he was bigger than some Frenchies). I picked him up at a show & the only spare pens were where the Frenchies were, he was bigger than one of the Frenchie adults next to him :gasp:.
> 
> This is an English Lop
> 
> ...


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

the ears look too long to be a mini, and is definatly too big to be a mini.
hasnt got the round hamster face either.
minilops weight is 3 and a half pounds and are the smallest lop breeds.

dwarf lops are the normal lops you get in petshops and are quite big, they`re the dwarf version of the french lop.


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

giant snail said:


> maybe im being really dumb? but
> i thought
> you got the english lop a good sized rabbit with really long ears
> french lop med size rabbit short loped ears
> ...


 ok no such thing as a med frenchie or giant frenchie there is just french lop and yes they are big bunnies 


giant snail said:


> ahhh okay i feel pretty dumb now :lol2: prob a german lop then i guess.
> here is a picture of his sister
> image
> should think they weight about 2- 2.7kg bit bigger then lionheads. a much shorter face too. and have a bit more fluffy fur then the englishx dutch rabbits.


 look like a dwarf lop to me and dont be fooled by the name they are quite a big bunny :whistling2:
who told you about the french lops been giant and med sizes :whistling2:


----------

